# Men Living With Fatigue Illness



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This was sent to me via Co-Cure. I know we've had men with ME here in the past, and I wanted to post this article if we have any now, or if you know any man with ME in your life! Men with the disease are not alone!**************************************From Dr John Greensmith http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/displayNode...tentPK=17243165MEN LIVING WITH FATIGUE ILLNESSThousands of men are suffering with undiagnosed chronic fatigue syndrome because they put off visits to their doctor, according to a Bristol charity.Support group Action for ME (myalgic encephalomyelitis) says that 16,000 men in Britain are living undiagnosed with the illness.It says it takes more than two-and-a-half years to discover what is wrong with 25 per cent of men who have the illness and a least a year for 62 per cent of men to get a diagnosis.ME is a painful and debilitating illness, affecting the nervous and immune systems. It is also known as chronic fatigue syndrome.In its most severe form, it can leave people house- or bed-bound for decades.Many need wheelchairs and some have to be tube-fed. Initial symptoms include overwhelming exhaustion, sleep problems and joint and muscle pain. Early identification of the illness, which affects an estimated 80,000 men in Britain, is critical in aiding a quicker recovery.But Action for ME says part of the problem is due to men's reluctance to visit their doctor.ME is three times more prevalent in women than men, and is often viewed as a middle-class white woman's disease. But in reality, it affects 240,000 people of every class, age and ethnicity in the UK.Trish Taylor, chairman of Action for ME, said: "It's a well-known fact that men are less likely than women to go to the doctor, hoping their problem will go away of its own accord. But with this illness that's the worst thing you can do."Being a man with ME is not about soldiering on and pretending you're not ill. It's about getting informed, getting diagnosed and getting help."Of those questioned by the charity, almost half said it took them more than a month to initially seek help and 15 per cent took more than six months. Some doctors' perceptions of the illness as a women's disease may also play a role.Action ME also says ME can have a huge personal cost on men's lives, with some losing their home after falling ill, and more than a half going through a divorce or break-up. Many initially keep the illness secret.Of the men questioned, most saw their income plummet as a result of the illness. Before their illness, less than 10 per cent had an income under £10,000 a year. After developing ME that figure rose to 64 per cent.Ms Taylor added: "ME's financial cost to the UK has been estimated at £6.4 billion per annum. But the cost in terms of personal loss to those it affects is incalculable."The World Health Organisation classifies ME as a neurological disease, and the NHS now funds specialist ME clinics - seen by the charity as an acknowledgement that ME is a serious health problem.For more information, go to www.afme.org.uk .FORMER ROYAL NAVY CHIEF TAKES ON TOP ROLE AT CHARITYA Former Sea Lord has taken on the role of chief executive of a city ME charity, with the aim of improving treatment for those who suffer with the illness.Sir Peter Spencer served in the Royal Navy for 38 years before retiring in 2003. His most recent role was as chief executive of the Defence Procurement Agency.Sir Peter, 59, started his new post with Action ME, the national charity for people with ME, this week.Sir Peter, who is married to Lisa and has four children and two grandchildren, said: "My awareness of ME developed some 15 years ago in witnessing the very painful circumstances of a friend and neighbour and father of four children who was rendered unable to work for more than two years."At that time, ME was neither well understood nor even recognised as an illness by most people."The impact on this man, his wife and children was dreadful and exacerbated by the general shortage of practical help, sympathy or moral support."Thanks to the pioneering work of Action for ME and others, there is now much more help available but there is still a long way to go."Action for ME is currently lobbying the Department for Work and Pensions, Department of Health and National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence (NICE) for national guidelines on ME to reflect the physical impact of the illness.Sir Peter said: "If the Chief Medical Officer and the World Health Organisation accept that ME is neurological - a physical illness - so should the policy makers. Otherwise, too many people with ME will continue to go undiagnosed, be inappropriately advised on treatment, lose their jobs and be denied the benefits and pensions to which they are entitled."The challenge of taking over the reins of an organisation, which has already achieved so much and has big ideas for an even greater future is irresistible."George Armstrong, co-chairman of Action for ME, added: "Peter will bring a depth and range of experience to this post which will not only build on the successes of recent years, but also lead us forward to greater achievements."


----------

